
I'm a Stanford professor accused of being a terrorist - krisdol
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/feb/08/stanford-professor-mccarthyism-antifa?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
Seep
Perhaps more interesting is the Stanford Review's response:

"Palumbo-Liu claims that we make the egregious error of failing to distinguish
between the term “antifa” and its variant “antifascist,” used in the name of
his organization the Campus Antifascist Network. Given that perhaps the most
prominent scholar of the antifa movement, Mark Bray, has titled his book
Antifa: The Anti-Fascist Handbook, I hope that we may be forgiven for
equivocating the two terms. Claiming that they have separate meanings in
today’s political culture is Bill Clinton-level linguistic obfuscation
reminiscent of his infamous statement, “depends on what the meaning of the
word ‘is’ is.” "

[https://stanfordreview.org/if-it-quacks-like-a-
duck/](https://stanfordreview.org/if-it-quacks-like-a-duck/)

------
kstenerud
Screenshot and publish the hate mail and death threats. Push it all into the
open so that people can actually see what's going on, not just second hand
information.

------
masonic
That piece has a lot of grammatical errors for a professor of _anything_ to
write in something for broad consumption.

------
ouid
I don't recommend labelling yourself as a terrorist, but I think it's
important to consider if there is any society so unjust that you would give
your life to destroying it, and maybe considering how, exactly, that's
different.

~~~
alistoriv
I don't think I quite get your point, are you implying that destroying an
unjust society is equivalent to the injustice of the society?

~~~
ouid
No, I'm saying that it's terrorism.

------
cozzyd
Funny to see his name, I had him for IHUM back in...2005?

------
mindcrash
Me: "Alexa, what is a terrorist?"

Alexa: "... a person who terrorizes or frightens others."

Me: "Alexa, define the word 'terrorize'"

Alexa "... to dominate or coerce by intimidation."

Me: "Alexa, define the word 'fascism'"

Alexa: "A political regime, having totalitarian aspirations, ideologically
based on a relationship between business and the centralized government,
business-and-government control of the marketplace, repression of criticism or
opposition, a leader cult and exalting the state and/or religion above
individual rights"

Me: "Alexa, what is conservative liberalism?"

Alexa "...conservative liberalism promotes ordered liberty under God and
establishes constitutional safeguards against tyranny. It shows that a regime
of liberty based on traditional morality and classical-Christian culture is an
achievement we can be proud of, rather than merely defensive about, as
trustees of Western civilization"

Me: "Alexa, what is tyranny?"

Alexa: "oppressive or unjustly severe government on the part of any ruler."

Me: "Thank you for the explanations Alexa, I think I'm done here."

~~~
mr_spothawk
> "A political regime, having totalitarian aspirations, ideologically based on
> a relationship between business and the centralized government, business-
> and-government control of the marketplace, repression of criticism or
> opposition, a leader cult and exalting the state and/or religion above
> individual rights"

Siri doesn't have the same answer, can anybody confirm this is Alexa's output?

~~~
mindcrash
Try
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/fascism](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/fascism)

~~~
mr_spothawk
For sure, quoting from another page is easy. I was curious about the
functionality of the robot... whether the parent comment was representing
reality, or making some other form of commentary.

I should have been more specific so I didn't wind up with so many blowhards
downvoting me

